# Changing a crochet pattern to a knitting pattern - good information.



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Is it possible to change a crochet chart to knit it is a simple crochet chart of animals that you filet crochet so I was wondering if I could change it to knit and how would I do it


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

I was in touch with a lady who had a beautiful crochet sign language afghan and she told me to turn the chart sideways and follow that way for knitting. You could try it on a little square and see if it works. I have not tried it yet so cant help.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you I will try it


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

This post says it best: http://wheatcarr.com/blog-a-mentary/convert-crochet-to-knit-no-not-really.php


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> This post says it best: http://wheatcarr.com/blog-a-mentary/convert-crochet-to-knit-no-not-really.php


I have saved this link and will guard it with my life for the next time the argument breaks out at the LYS knitting group. Thank you, thank you. I can always use a little back up, and this is a LOT of back up ;~D!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I have saved this link and will guard it with my life for the next time the argument breaks out at the LYS knitting group. Thank you, thank you. I can always use a little back up, and this is a LOT of back up ;~D!


That's precisely why I saved it in my KP pages. I seem to re-post it about once every couple of months.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean has the best links. Thanks for this one!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

great link


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's precisely why I saved it in my KP pages. I seem to re-post it about once every couple of months.


It seems to be that the people who knit or crochet ONLY are the ones who insist that it's a piece of cake to make them interchangeable. Perhaps that's their favorite pipe dream? And how upset they become when that bubble is burst! Now, I'm not saying that it is universal, only that some members of those groups are the most belligerent when anyone says this idea is not realistic. And usually no amount of explanation sways them, probably because they really don't know that the stitch sizes and characteristics are very different.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> It seems to be that the people who knit or crochet ONLY are the ones who insist that it's a piece of cake to make them interchangeable. Perhaps that's their favorite pipe dream? And how upset they become when that bubble is burst! Now, I'm not saying that it is universal, only that some members of those groups are the most belligerent when anyone says this idea is not realistic. And usually no amount of explanation sways them, probably because they really don't know that the stitch sizes and characteristics are very different.


like the old saying

"convince a man against his will, he's of the same opinion still"


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

So true! That's why I've stopped trying to convince anyone anymore. Wheat put it so clearly, I just pass along her article on it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks very much for answering this question Jessica Jean. I appreciate your help, always. Designer1234.


----------

